# Girls Just Wanta have Fun!



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Not too serious about fishing. We left the dock about 2pm made a couple of drifts on deep reef. Boxed 3 or 4 trout then we made a move out to middle and found a big school of trout. We caught 7 or 8 more trout but could have wacked um if we were serious about catching! At times I was looking at 10-12 slicks poping up at one time. But they wanted to be back at the dock by 5:30.


----------

